# 15 yr old Snuggles gave us a scare last night!



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Around 4:00 yesterday she was snoozing on the tile in the kitchen and we noticed that her body was shaking! Like tremors. We woke her up, thinking maybe she was just dreaming, but it continued while she was awake. And, of course, our vet closes at 4:00 on Saturdays, so it was off to the Emergency Vet. They did blood work and checked her over really well and said that her blood indicated that she had some sort of infection. They had no idea what it was, they just knew that she had an infection. So they gave her a prescription for antibiotics and sent her home. Whew! We were so scared! They said she is actually in REALLY good shape for her age. 

This morning, she ate some of her breakfast, but not her whole meal like she always does, so I'm sure she's not feeling real good yet. But I got the pills into her (she LOVES cream cheese), so hopefully we'll see some improvement today. She's sleeping alot today (like always), so it's hard to tell how she's feeling. Hopefully, she'll just continue to improve. But it was REALLY scary for us to see her doing something like that at her age. And it was on the 5 month anniversary of her arrival in our house!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Did they think the shaking was due to a fever? Glad to hear she is feeling better. Prayers and good thoughts coming her way.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Claire's Friend, Yep, she had a fever and they said it was a good thing we brought her right in and didn't wait. At her age, it just seemed like the only thing to do, ya know?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts Snuggles way.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

How scarey. Hope Snuggles continues to improve. We will keep her in our prayers. Give her a hug from us!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Sending my best wishes to your girl and I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure hope your sweetheart continues to improve. Did they recommend you take her to her regular vet for a checkup when the antibiotics run out?

Lots of good thoughts and prayers coming your way.:smooch:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Healing thoughts and prayers coming for your sweet Snuggles. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sending good thoughts for Snuggles and hoping she continues to improve.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying that the antibiotics make her all better. That had to have been so scary. Thank goodness you took her to the emergency vet and it happened when you were awake.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so happy to hear you were able to get her to the ER Vet so quickly! I am sure that scared you so badly. All my best thoughts and wishes for her to soon feel like her usual self once again. Those high fevers can cause just about everything. What a Sweetheart she is!:smooch:


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts for Snuggles. I hope she's feeling better.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope Snuggles is feeling better in no time! They sure can scare the heck out of us!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Healing thoughts heading Snuggles way. As they grow older those changes in behavior are always scary. Looking forward to positive updates.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Prayers and good thoughts to Snuggles. I hope she is ok.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So glad you were there when you were and able to get her to the vet so quickly! Probably saved her life. Hope the antibiotics kick in quickly. Post a picture if you have one - would love to see her 15 year old face. 

Healing wishes to you..


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the well wishes for our Snuggles. I e-mailed her previous mom (we had an "open adoption" because of her age) and let her know what was going on. They are in Germany for a job. Snuggles seemed somewhat better by last night. She wasn't so "hot" and she ate her whole dinner, so hopefully she is on the mend. I'm glad, too, that we took her in right away. I don't think it was even a half hour from when we first noticed her shaking to when we left for the ER vet. I've posted her pictures here on the senior forum in the past, but here is a new picture that I took when she turned 15 and 2 months. (She will soon be 15-1/4!)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snuggles*

Snuggles is just beautiful and God Bless you for adopting her!!

My Smooch who is 11 1/2 years old shakes when rain or thunderstorms are coming.

So glad you found out she had a fever and that Snuggles is on antibiotics-just keep a close eye on her, which I know you will.

I will be praying for Snuggles and you!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Starfire5-sending good thoughts and wishes that your Sweet Snuggles will be feeling better soon. I know she couldn't be in better hands than with you. 

Great picture of her-she looks fantastic! Each and every day is a milestone with them now, isn't it?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are a great golden mom.. Snuggles is so blessed to have you and you her at a wonderful age of 15!!!
So glad you got her right to the vet.. praying your girl recovers quickly!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She's looking great! Glad to hear she's doing better. Eating is always a good sign. Hope she continues a speedy recovery. She's lucky to have you taking such good care.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks so much for the update ! Glad to hear she's improving. What a sweet face, perfect for kissing !XXX


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Get well soon, Snuggles!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Get well soon Snuggles.

Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Snuggles is a beautiful girl! You are a wonderful person for taking her in. She looks so happy. Glad to is feeling better. Give her a hug from us!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Get well soon, Snuggles...the same thing happened to my grandpa, and he was fine after the antibiotics.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope Snuggles is felling better and has a good night. She looks wonderful!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the updated pic of Snuggles! She's such a beauty and that smile of hers is so contagious! 

I hope she's feeling better soon. Please send her a big hug & kiss from Molson & I!


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Jake and I are sending our well wishes also to you and your baby. Jake is 13 now and any little thing that happens we get really nervous. We actually are on our way in a few minutes to the vet. Jake had a bout of Vestibular disease a few months back, and now woke up this morning with it again. It's so horrible see them all off balance, and falling. We have to harness him to get him outside to try and potty. I hope this bout doesn't last as long as the last one. I feel so bad for them when they
are not well. It just breaks your heart.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your Snuggles


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, thanks everyone! Snuggles is doing better. I'm sure she'll be fine. Still resting alot, but that's to be expected at her age. Cavaliergirl, hope Jake is doing better and continues to get better with time. These older ones are so special!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad she is doing better and I think it is cute that you have an 'open adoption' with her former owners.


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for your well wishes. Jake did receive a shot today along with some meds. to hopefully knock this thing out soon. He's happy as long as we are near him. I just hope tomorrow is a better day for us both.

Jake and I thank you and Suggles


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snuggles and Jake*

*Snuggles and Jake*

Glad to hear Snuggles is doing better and will pray for Jake's vestibular disease.

I know there are quite a few people on here who's dogs have had the vestibular disease!!!


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you so much Karen 519 for your well wishes for Jake. He is resting right now which is the best thing for him. I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Claire's friend. I tried to reply to your pm but still too new so it would not allow me to. I did want to thank you for your kind interest in Jake's vestibular issue. He did get a shot today along with his meds and is resting as send this. The vet did check his ears and said eardrums are perfect and no infection in the ears at all. I just hope he will be doing better tomorrow. Thanks again for your support.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

cavaliergirl said:


> Jake and I are sending our well wishes also to you and your baby. Jake is 13 now and any little thing that happens we get really nervous. We actually are on our way in a few minutes to the vet. Jake had a bout of Vestibular disease a few months back, and now woke up this morning with it again. It's so horrible see them all off balance, and falling. We have to harness him to get him outside to try and potty. I hope this bout doesn't last as long as the last one. I feel so bad for them when they
> are not well. It just breaks your heart.
> 
> Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your Snuggles


It IS so heartbreaking. My friend's Golden had this, too. I don't know enough about it - but I hope this bout doesn't last long either for your Jake.

Healing wishes for Jake, too..


----------

